# PAULIE MALIGNAGGI PERMANENTLY REMOVED FROM SHOWTIME BROADCAST TEAM OVER RACE COMMENTS



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> Paulie Malignaggi’s outspoken views have made him popular amongst boxing fans.
> 
> But comments Malignaggi made three months ago on race during an interview with IFL TV has cost him his job as an analyst for Showtime.
> 
> ...














Paulie Malignaggi permanently removed from Showtime broadcast team over race comments - The Ring


Paulie Malignaggi’s outspoken views have made him popular amongst boxing fans. But comments Malignaggi made three months ago on race during an interview with IFL TV has cost him his job as an analyst for Showtime. According to Boxing Scene’s Keith Idec, who was first to report the story...




www.ringtv.com








...



Most appear to be scratching their heads over this move by showtime.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why am I not surprised? He always seemed sketchy to me.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

No one seems to understand why he was removed.

Its kind of like Paul Daley being removed from bellator's broadcast team after criticizing Michael Page for fighting lower ranked opponents.

Back when bellator was pushing their "Michael Venom Page has a more impressive record than Anderson Silva did, having fought the same number of opponents" scheme.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah Bellator has a tendency to inflate their fighters records with journeymen fighters just like how they do with certain boxing fighters. They were doing that with Michael "Venom" Page but eventually realized they had to place him against more skilled fighters. That was during the Coker era.


----------

